# Aunque no lo veas/vieres, créetelo.



## golías

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos sentencias?

_Aunque no lo veas, créetelo._

_Aunque no lo vieres, créetelo._

La hay, y muy clara.


----------



## Milton Sand

golías said:


> ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos sentencias?
> 
> _Aunque no lo veas, créetelo._
> 
> _Aunque no lo vieres, créetelo._
> 
> La hay, y muy clara.


Hola:
Es cierto, sí que la hay: es del momento que que se realizan las acciones:

_Aunque no lo veas, créetelo. <—Tienes que creer que ahí está, aunque no lo veas _(o:_ no lo estés viendo__)._
_Aunque no lo vieres, créetelo. <— Tendrás que creer que ahí está, aunque no lo vieres_ (o:_ no lo hayas de ver; _o:_ no lo vayas a ver; _o: _no lo llegues a ver; etc.)._


----------



## Calambur

golías said:


> ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos sentencias?
> 
> _Aunque no lo veas, créetelo._
> 
> _Aunque no lo vieres, créetelo._
> 
> La hay, y muy clara.


No entiendo. Si ya lo sabés, ¿para qué preguntás?


----------



## golías

Envié el mensaje inicial a un _hilo_ donde había – si no recuerdo mal – once respuestas anteriores a una pregunta sobre el futuro de subjuntivo. De manera abrumadora, esas respuestas afirmaban que el futuro de subjuntivo, valga la paradoja, no tiene futuro.

Sin consultarme, los moderadores han decido sacar mi mensaje de aquel _hilo_ y abrir éste. Sus razones tendrán; no las discuto. Tampoco me parece mal. Con tu permiso, *Calambur*, voy a continuarlo.

_Aunque no lo veas, créetelo_
_Aunque no lo vieres, créetelo_.

¿Hay diferencia importante entre ambas sentencias? Me interesa tu opinión. Doy la mía de antemano.

Si el futuro de subjuntivo es cosa del pasado, no hay diferencia importante; la primera podrá sustituir a la segunda con ventaja, porque «suena» mejor. Yo creo que hay diferencia, y que la sustitución no se realiza sin pérdida de algo de valor apreciable.


----------



## jazyk

Para mí la frase con el subjuntivo futuro es agramatical, y mira que los lusohablantes lo usamos cada día.


----------



## golías

_No lo ves; pero, aunque no lo veas, créetelo_.
_No lo verás; pero, aunque no lo vieres, créetelo_.

¿Agramatical? ¿Por qué?


----------



## jazyk

Tal vez los apartados 651 a 668 aclaren un poco la cosa. Era frecuente que apareciese el futuro de subjuntivo en oraciones introducidas por _si_, _cuando _o un pronombre relativo, con tal de que se refiriesen al futuro.


----------



## golías

Gracias por el enlace. Estimo que Andrés Bello me da la razón: hay un uso del futuro de subjuntivo en que no puede ser sustituido sin merma por ningún otro tiempo verbal, de indicativo o de subjuntivo.

Lo que se me escapa es por qué utilizas el pretérito. ¿Qué ha ocurrido para que la gramática tenga que ser otra que la de Cervantes y Andrés Bello, y que justifique la opinión de que el futuro de subjuntivo es agramatical?


----------



## jazyk

El futuro de subjuntivo no es agramatical, solo en tu caso lo es, según mi opinión y las nociones que tengo de gramática. Pero si quieres usarlo, nadie te lo impide, solo creo que a la mayoría de nosotros nos sonará incorrecto.


----------



## ManPaisa

Estoy con Jazyk.
_*
Aunque*_ nunca rigió, ni rige, ni regirá el futuro del subjuntivo.


----------



## Milton Sand

No, paisa, no es "aunque" el que deba o no regir el futuro del subjuntivo sino la intención del hablanteo el momento de la acción principal, como la mayoría de los subjuntivos. Esos _tips_ de que tal o cual palabra rige o no rige esto o aquello tienen aplicaciones limitadas.

Imaginemos un texto con tintes legales (cuando es usual el futuro del subjuntivo), a ver: "Quien firmare un acuerdo, aunque se arrepintiere, deberá cumplirlo".

Creo que, en el habla cotidiana, se reemplazó ese tiempo por perífrasis con sentidos de futuro como "haber de _+inf._", "ir a _+inf._" y "llegar a _+inf._":
Lo que dijeres. => Lo que vayas a decir / Lo que llegues a decir / Lo que hayas de decir.

Saludos,


----------



## ManPaisa

Milton Sand said:


> No, paisa, no es "aunque" el que deba o no regir el futuro del subjuntivo sino la intención del hablanteo el momento de la acción principal, como la mayoría de los subjuntivos. Esos _tips_ de que tal o cual palabra rige o no rige esto o aquello tienen aplicaciones limitadas.
> 
> Imaginemos un texto con tintes legales (cuando es usual el futuro del subjuntivo), a ver: "Quien firmare un acuerdo, aunque se arrepintiere, deberá cumplirlo".
> 
> Creo que, en el habla cotidiana, se reemplazó ese tiempo por perífrasis con sentidos de futuro como "haber de _+inf._", "ir a _+inf._" y "llegar a _+inf._":
> Lo que dijeres. => Lo que vayas a decir / Lo que llegues a decir / Lo que hayas de decir.
> 
> Saludos,


 

En desacuerdo. El futuro de subjuntivo tenía usos mucho más restringidos en el Español Clásico que otros tiempos del subjuntivo.  Sólo ciertas partículas lo "detonaban", como sucede en portugués moderno (y antiguo).

_"Quien firmare un acuerdo, aunque se arrepienta, deberá cumplirlo"_  es lo que escribirían los clásicos.


----------



## Södertjej

La pregunta original es si hay alguna diferencia entre ambas frases y en España no decimos "vieres" no usamos ese tiempo verbal, ya que está totalmente extinto en el lenguaje hablado y salvo en dichos o lenguaje judicial no se usa, como ya se ha dicho. Por eso no veo sentido a buscar matizaciones entre dos frases cuando una de ellas no se usa como si fueran dos usos equiparables. No lo son cuando uno sólo aparece por escrito y en textos muy concretos, no en una frase tan coloquial. ¿Estamos quizá hablando de un texto clásico? En ese caso sería bueno contextualizar esa frase. 

Podemos discutir la diferencia entre "aunque no lo veas" y "aunque no lo vieras", ambas vivas en el lenguaje actual, pero con vieres, me parece un poco por los pelos.


----------



## Valtiel

Yo estaba pensando lo mismo que Södertjej. Pero bueno, también puede ser curiosidad o para aclarar algo.

¡Todo conocimiento es poco!


----------



## Södertjej

Sin duda, no digo que no sea un tema interesante, sólo expreso que establecer paralelismos en los matices de una forma extinta y una viva no tiene visos de dar conclusiones muy claras, cuando el uso extinto en la actualidad se resuelve con esa otra forma.


----------



## golías

Lo siento, *Södertjej*, pero dar por «extinto» el futuro de subjuntivo entraña una petición de principio, falacia que da por demostrado lo que, precisamente, hay que demostrar. Llegar a esa demostración, o a la de lo contrario, es el objeto de este _hilo_.

Antes, hay que resolver una cuestión previa, que es la que suscitó *jazyk*. Se trata de si el enunciado por mí propuesto, _Aunque no lo vieres, créetelo_, es gramatical o agramatical. *Jazyk* sostiene que es agramatical porque



			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> Era frecuente que apareciese el futuro de subjuntivo en oraciones introducidas por _si_, _cuando _o un pronombre relativo, con tal de que se refiriesen al futuro.


Mi enunciado – es evidente – no empieza por ninguna de esas partículas, sino por la conjunción _aunque_. Confieso que no he visto la importancia de la crítica hasta que *ManPaisa* ha afirmado:




			
				ManPaisa said:
			
		

> El futuro de subjuntivo tenía usos mucho más restringidos en el Español Clásico que otros tiempos del subjuntivo. Sólo ciertas partículas lo "detonaban", como sucede en portugués moderno (y antiguo).


Ciertamente, si lo «detonaban» sólo ciertas partículas y no «la intención del hablante o el momento de la acción» (*Milton Sand*), entonces el futuro de subjuntivo tenía algo de atavismo mecánico de la lengua, que los hablantes del presente harían muy bien en superar. Tenemos esas famosas partículas: _Si_, _cuando_ y _pronombres relativos_. Echémosle un vistazo a El Quijote.

Enunciados en los que el futuro de subjuntivo es «detonado» por adverbios distintos de _cuando_:

*Donde*, *do* y *dondequiera*_:_

_… el rastro de mis hazañas os servirá de guía que os traiga *donde* yo estuviere…_
_Vete por *do* quisieres…_
_… cada uno ha de hablar de su menester *dondequiera* que estuviere…_

*Adonde*_:_

_… vete *adonde* quisieres y come lo que pudieres; que yo ya estoy satisfecho… _
_Señor, ya yo tengo relucida a mi mujer a que me deje ir con vuestra merced *adonde* quisiere llevarme._

*Como*_:_

_Eso será *como* yo quisiere, o *como* el cielo lo ordenare…_
_… cada cual se rape *como* más le viniere a cuento…_

*Cuando*,* donde *y* como*:

_Camacho es rico y podrá comprar su gusto, *cuando*, *donde* y *como* quisiere…_

*Mientras*:

_Ni ella es puta, ni lo fue su madre, ni lo será ninguna de las dos, Dios quiriendo, *mientras* yo viviere._

Las partículas «detonantes» parecen ser algunas más que las enumeradas por *jazyk*. Pero lo fundamental no es esto. Lo fundamental es que no sólo ciertas partículas actúan como «detonantes», sino que también actúan como tales distintas locuciones:

*En tanto que*:

_… porque estoy impedido de entremeterme en otra aventura *en tanto que* no diere cima a una en que mi palabra me ha puesto… _
_Váyase vuesa merced, señor don Quijote; que no volverá en sí esta pobre niña *en tanto que* vuesa merced aquí estuviere._
_Esas no comerá el señor gobernador *en tanto que* yo tuviere vida._

Estos tres casos son interesantes. ¿Cuál es la partícula que rige el futuro de subjuntivo en ellos? ¿_En_, _tanto_ ó _que_? A mi me parece que es la locución entera, que significa _mientras_, y no ninguna partícula. Hemos visto _mientras_ más arriba. No es el término, y mucho menos la partícula, sino el concepto, lo que rige el futuro de subjuntivo. Creo que esto refuta la teoría de *ManPaisa*.

*Siempre que*:

_… *siempre que* volviéredes hallaréis vuestra ínsula donde la dejáis y a vuestros insulanos con el mesmo deseo de recebiros por su gobernador que siempre han tenido…_

_En tanto que_ es una locución adverbial. Alguien poco avisado podría haber pensado que únicamente pronombres relativos y adverbios o locuciones adverbiales podían regir el futuro de subjuntivo. _Siempre que_, en cambio, es una locución conjuntiva en esa misma función. En el ejemplo que nos ocupa, _siempre que = en todos los casos en que_. 

Pero creo que la más importante excepción a la regla de *jazyk* y *ManPaisa* es ésta:

_… y, *en caso que* se averiguare que lo sabe y, con todo eso, mi sobrina quisiere casarse con él y se casare…_

El DRAE define _en caso que = en caso de que_ como una locución adverbial. Su significado es _si sucede tal o tal cosa_. Es decir, la locución adverbial _en caso que_ es conceptualmente equivalente a la conjunción _si_, pero no es la partícula _si_ propiamente dicha. Nuevamente, es lo hipotético de la situación lo que rige el subjuntivo y no la partícula.

Es el concepto de la situación lo que determina el uso del futuro de subjuntivo por los clásicos, tal y como señala Andrés Bello; al menos, así aparece en Cervantes. El futuro de subjuntivo no «detona» mecánicamente en seguimiento de esta o aquella partícula, que, con frecuencia es sustituida por una locución.

_Aunque no lo vieres, créetelo_, aludiendo, como lo hace, a una situación hipotética, constituye un enunciado perfectamente gramatical.

Ahora, a falta de nuevas observaciones, pasaría a comparar mi enunciado con _Aunque no lo vieras, créetelo_ y _Aunque no lo veas, créetelo_, según propone *Södertjej*.


----------



## Pardon

Golías eres un fenómeno. Después de tu argmentación ya no cabe añadir nada más.Un saludo


----------



## jazyk

Mira que todas las conjunciones que mencionaste tienen significado semejante a de un relativo, de un si o un cuando. Son relativas, condicionales o temporales. _Aunque _es concesiva, creo que tal vez ahí esté el problema. ¿Por qué no nos extraes de tu gran banco de datos algún ejemplo con _aunque_? Otra opción sería preguntárselo a la Real Academia Española, pero lo extraño de este hilo es que parece no preguntar nada, no presentar ninguna duda, solo exponer un hecho. Si _fuere_ este el caso, ¿por qué no escribes un tratado de lingüística?


----------



## golías

Gracias, *Pardon*. Eres muy amable, pero mucho me temo que este tema está aún bastante verde.


----------



## golías

jazyk said:
			
		

> Mira que todas las conjunciones que mencionaste tienen significado semejante a de un relativo, de un si o un cuando.


¡Bien! Hemos pasado de la teoría de que son partículas lo que «detona» el futuro de subjuntivo, a la teoría de que son _significados_ lo que lo hace. Es un progreso. Pero, ¿por qué quedarnos a medio camino? ¿Por qué no prescindir en absoluto de la teoría de la «detonación» y aceptar que es la precisión de describir una situación hipotética y futura lo que rige ese tiempo verbal?

No por casualidad, Andrés Bello sacaba el futuro de subjuntivo de lo que llamaba «subjuntivo común» y lo integraba, con formas tomadas del propio subjuntivo común para los restantes tiempos, en el _subjuntivo hipotético_.




> Son relativas, condicionales o temporales.


Mil perdones, pero te olvidas de _donde_, _como_ y _siempre que_ (_= en todos los casos en que_, a mí, no me parece temporal).




> _Aunque _es concesiva, creo que tal vez ahí esté el problema.


¿Qué problema? Según el diccionario de español de WordReference.com la conjunción concesiva _expresa una objeción que no impide el desarrollo de la acción principal_. Si la objeción es sólo hipotética, no se me ocurre nada que pueda tener una relación más directa con el subjuntivo hipotético, cuando el tiempo es futuro, que la conjunción _aunque_. El significado de _aunque_ es enteramente equivalente (según el DRAE) a _aun cuando_ y a _aun si_. ¿No buscabas una relación con _si_ o con _cuando_? Pues ahí la tienes: con los dos.




> ¿Por qué no nos extraes de tu gran banco de datos algún ejemplo con _aunque_?


Lamento de veras no tener ningún banco de datos, y mucho menos uno «grande», porque me ahorraría mucho trabajo. He leído El Quijote, tengo memoria fotográfica para las páginas de los libros, y leo muy deprisa «en diagonal». Siento decepcionarte.




> Otra opción sería preguntárselo a la Real Academia Española, pero lo extraño de este hilo es que parece no preguntar nada, no presentar ninguna duda, solo exponer un hecho.


Buena opción; la pregunta a la Academia, quiero decir. En cuanto a lo extraño de este _hilo_, convengo contigo. Ya expliqué, a una pregunta de *Calambur*, el origen del mismo. No tengo más que añadir.




> Si _fuere_ este el caso, ¿por qué no escribes un tratado de lingüística?


¡Ja, ja, ja! _Touché_.

_Aunque_ no fuere éste el caso, es decir, _aun si no _fuere éste el caso; aun si el caso fuere, por el contrario, que me limito a someter una simple teoría a la crítica de personas que se han ganado mi respeto en el conocimiento y uso de la lengua, estará justificado el _hilo_, ¿no?

La respuesta a tu pregunta es muy sencilla. No soy _lingüista_ de profesión.


----------



## kunvla

Aparentemente se usa el futuro de subjuntivo con 'aunque':

*INSTRUYE AL NIÑO EN SU CAMINO Y AUNQUE FUERE VIEJO, NO SE APARTARÁ DE EL.*

http://is-is.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=6382743514&topic=9546

*
Crítica literaria y utopía en América Latina - Google Buchsuche-Ergebnisseite*

von Angel Rama, Carlos Sánchez Lozano - 2006 - Spanish American literature - 530 Seiten
*...* porque _aunque fuere_ larga la vida del creador, su aportación a la cultura se dio en términos reducidos: uno o dos libros juveniles, y luego años de *...*
books.google.de/books?isbn=9586559025*...* - 

*La Guerra Del Pacifico - Google Buchsuche-Ergebnisseite*

History
Cada vez que una embarcación menor se dirija a uu buque de la escuadra, deberá ser reconocida antes de que se aproxime al buque, _aunque fuere_ con bandera *...*
books.google.de/books?id=i2LEngoe1o4C*...* - 

*Narrativa hispanoamericana, 1816-1981: historia y antología - Google Buchsuche-Ergebnisseite*

von Ángel Flores - 1981 - Literary Criticism - 414 Seiten
Dejé que cada sílaba se escuchara en el silencio. —Lo segundo es que si alguno se trata de escapar, le voy a disparar. _Aunque fuere_, _aunque fuere_ el que *...*
books.google.de/books?isbn=9682312469*...* -


----------



## ManPaisa

kunvla said:


> Aparentemente se usa el futuro de subjuntivo con 'aunque':



Sí, eso y otras barbaridades.


----------



## Södertjej

golías said:


> Lo siento, *Södertjej*, pero dar por «extinto» el futuro de subjuntivo entraña una petición de principio, falacia que da por demostrado lo que, precisamente, hay que demostrar. Llegar a esa demostración, o a la de lo contrario, es el objeto de este _hilo_.


Me parece muy fuerte que uses tan alegremente una palabra tan contundente como falacia para calificar una discrepancia.

Extinto, sí, en el lenguaje hablado. Disculpa si no lo he escrito todas y cada una de las veces junto a la palabra extinto, pensaba que quedaba claro por lo comentado que estaba sobreentendido. Veo que fue un error pensar así. Que el tiempo aún existe en el lenguaje legal, claro, pero no me imagino en un texto jurídico la frase "aunque no lo veas, créetelo" de la misma manera que en lenguaje hablado actual nadie dice "vete por do quisieres", salvo que quiera hacer una gracieta. Igual que ese "vuestra merced" que viene en tus ejemplos y que demuestra que precisamente no son ejemplos del habla actual.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:
Lo que ocurre, Södertjej, es que el significado de "extinto" es más bien contundente en español (Permiso, tomo tus palabras . Pero, ojo: no comencemos a debatir los sentidos de "extinto"). En realidad, el sólo hecho de que se use el futuro del subjuntivo por broma, y se entienda claramente, no nos permite llamarlo extinto, sólo "desusado en el habla coloquial habitual". De hecho, muchos de los que lo usan formalmente al escribir, lo usan también al hablar. Hace unos meses, lo oí de mi presidente en la tele; le salió de lo más natural y me causó curiosidad que mi sobrina adolescente —que le prestaba atención— no hiciera cara de extrañeza. Le pregunté que si sabía qué quería decir aquella frase, y me dijo: «Claro, dijo "que si eso llega a pasar".»


Saludos,


P. D.: Y no te preocupes por la palabra "falacia", que se usa mucho con el sentido de "argumento aparentemente verdadero que el mismo argumentador cree". No creo que Golías insinuara que querías engañar.


----------



## golías

Tiene razón *Södertjej*. El DRAE recoge dos acepciones de _falacia_, y en las dos el engaño para causar daño es explícito. Incluso aunque hubieras querido significar una completa extinción del futuro de subjuntivo, tanto en la lengua oral como en la escrita, el uso del término sería injusto, sobre todo en el contexto de este foro. _Mea culpa_. Lo siento de veras, y te ruego me perdones.


----------



## golías

Pese a que no he encontrado _aunque_ precediendo a futuro de subjuntivo en El Quijote, si lo he hecho en otros dos autores del Siglo de Oro. Uno de ellos, especialmente notable; autor menor el otro, para qué vamos a engañarnos. Son éstos:

_Mi musa te antepondrá_
_a Sant Angel y Santelmo_
*aunque*_ no quisiere Roma_
_y Malta quisiese menos._

Luis de Góngora y Argote (1561 – 1627), «Castillo de San Cervantes». 

*Aunque*_ estuviere el secreto_
_debajo de siete tías,_
_sabré la que galantea…_

Agustín Moreto y Cavaña (1618-1669), «Trampa adelante».

Entre los autores modernos, han usado _aunque_ precediendo a futuro de subjuntivo los siguientes:

_¿Y quién no posee un fuego, una muerte,_
_un miedo, algo horrible,_
_*aunque* fuere con plumas,_
_*aunque* fuere con sonrisas?_

Alejandra Pizarnik (1936-1972), «Exilio».

_Siempre se ha tenido espejo,_
*aunque*_ estuviere encubierto._

Edilberto Cardona Bulnes(1935-1991), «Jonás».

*Aunque*_ fuere, *aunque* fuere el que fuere, lo mato si trata de escaparse mientras yo vigilo._

Ariel Dorfman (1942 – ), «En familia».

_Nadie muere cinco minutos antes, es cierto, pero no tiene el menor sentido morir joven, *aunque* fuere cinco minutos después._

Camilo José Cela (1916-2002), «El color de la mañana».

_Me quedó la impresión de un carácter áspero, duro, nada complaciente, que no facilitó el diálogo, *aunque* no lo hubiere dificultado._

José Saramago (1922 – ), «Sastre».

Aunque todo esto no fuere más que un cúmulo de «barbaridades», no por eso dejará mi modesto _aunque no lo vieres, créetelo_ de sentirse bastante cómodo en semejante compañía.


----------



## Södertjej

Asunto aclarado y gracias por tus explicaciones Golías.

La próxima vez en lugar de extinto (en el lenguaje hablado) quizá deba decir en estado de coma semi-irreversible con apariciones esporádicas en contextos especiales, pero vigoroso en la literatura clásica y aguantando en el lenguaje legal.


----------



## golías

No estoy seguro del significado de la expresión _coma semi-irreversible_. ¿Es reversible ó irreversible? Supongo que la decisión se deja a la opinión subjetiva de cada cual.

Algo parecido ocurre con el futuro de subjuntivo. Que los juristas continúen utilizándolo con profusión es signo de que ese gremio necesita reflejar con exactitud la intención del hablante, sea éste el legislador, como en la redacción de leyes y reglamentos, sean las partes contratantes, a fin de no dejar resquicios a la mala interpretación.

Ahora bien, en el habla cotidiana que se califica de «culta», e incluso más en la literatura de prestigio, donde, con frecuencia, no se trata tanto de transmitir con precisión la intención del hablante como de despertar los sentimientos o excitar los intereses del interlocutor o lector, de sugerir o insinuar más que de «fotografiar», parece evidente que el futuro de subjuntivo resulta embarazosamente «objetivo». No se utiliza cuando la intención es mantenerse plenamente en el plano de lo subjetivo, porque una cultura general que se ha instalado en el relativismo niega la objetividad.

Es, en suma, un asunto de pragmática más que de gramática.


----------



## Södertjej

golías said:


> Algo parecido ocurre con el futuro de subjuntivo. Que los juristas continúen utilizándolo con profusión es signo de que ese gremio necesita reflejar con exactitud la intención del hablante, sea éste el legislador, como en la redacción de leyes y reglamentos, sean las partes contratantes, a fin de no dejar resquicios a la mala interpretación.


Teniendo en cuenta lo mal que suelen escribir la mayoría de los abogados, no creo que mantengan ese uso por precisión semántica o riqueza lingüística, sino porque deben de creer que suena igual de bien que esas frases imposibles con las que se regodean algunos de ellos, mientras dan unas estocadas de muerte a la gramática española.

Me gustaría saber si realmente en la legislación reciente se sigue usando ese tiempo o si sólo aparece en el Aranzadi, como citas de normas más antiguas.


----------



## piraña utria

Södertjej said:


> Teniendo en cuenta lo mal que suelen escribir la mayoría de los abogados, no creo que mantengan ese uso por precisión semántica o riqueza lingüística, sino porque deben de creer que suena igual de bien que esas frases imposibles con las que se regodean algunos de ellos, mientras dan unas estocadas de muerte a la gramática española.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si realmente en la legislación reciente se sigue usando ese tiempo o si sólo aparece en el Aranzadi, como citas de normas más antiguas.


 
Hola.

Espero que no lo tomes a mal, pero lo primero que afirmas sí es una falacia por generalización; ¿de cuál estudio estadístico sacas esa conclusión en torno a que "la mayoría de abogados suelen escribir mal"? 

Por otra parte, el uso del futuro del subjuntivo (puedes revisar con Google, no en artículos de opinión, sino en textos de leyes para lo que sí es en principio un mecanismo confiable) sí tiene uso actual en la descripción de tipos penales: un alto número (no me atrevería a decir que todos por cuanto no los he revisado) de los códigos en esta materia así lo hacen: "El que matare..." es el clásico sujeto en la descripción del delito de homicidio. 

Saludos,


----------



## Södertjej

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Espero que no lo tomes a mal, pero lo primero que afirmas sí es una falacia por generalización; ¿de cuál estudio estadístico sacas esa conclusión en torno a que "la mayoría de abogados suelen escribir mal"?


Rectifico entonces: la mayoría de los abogados cuyos textos he tenido la desgracia de encontrarme en la asociación en la que hago voluntariado y que se creen que escribir bien es lo mismo que hacer frases interminables llenas de subordinadas tras subordinadas y con gerundios a diestro y siniestro.

No dudo que ese uso siga presente en el código civil y penal español desde hace muchísimo, mi pregunta es si en las nuevas leyes que se van aprobando se sigue usando. No puedo contestar a esa pregunta, sólo expresar mi duda.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Atención, pregunta: ¿vieres significa exactamente lo mismo que vieras? Como ya han dicho en España no se usa esa forma excepto en refranes. Donde fueres haz lo que vieres, que para mí es exactamente igual que decir donde fueras haz lo que vieras.


----------



## piraña utria

Södertjej said:


> Rectifico entonces: la mayoría de los abogados cuyos textos he tenido la desgracia de encontrarme en la asociación en la que hago voluntariado y que se creen que escribir bien es lo mismo que hacer frases interminables llenas de subordinadas tras subordinadas y con gerundios a diestro y siniestro.
> 
> No dudo que ese uso siga presente en el código civil y penal español desde hace muchísimo, mi pregunta es si en las nuevas leyes que se van aprobando se sigue usando. No puedo contestar a esa pregunta, sólo expresar mi duda.


 
Hola.

Me parece muy bien tu aclaración y comparto además la crítica a los colegas que mencionas; por lo menos yo no estoy en ese "bonche" como decimos por acá.

No recuerdo el caso concreto de España, pero en múltiples códigos latinoamericanos, sobre todo los penales insisto, es común. El colombiano es del 2000 y 2004 (en parte) y aplica esa "técnica legislativa".

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Milton Sand

Ibermanolo said:


> Atención, pregunta: ¿vieres significa exactamente lo mismo que vieras? Como ya han dicho en España no se usa esa forma excepto en refranes. Donde fueres haz lo que vieres, que para mí es exactamente igual que decir donde fueras haz lo que vieras.


Hola:
Tal vez si los comparamos con algunas perífrasis que les sean más o menos _contemporáneas_...:
Aunque no lo vieras. — Aunque no lo hayas visto. _<—Hipótesis supuesta entre el amplio pasado y el presente ._
Aunque no lo veas. — Aunque no lo estés viendo. _<—Hipótesis supuesta entre presente y futuro próximo._
Aunque no lo vieres. — Aunque no lo llegues a ver. _<—Hipótesis supuesta en el futuro amplísimo (entre futuro próximo y quién sabe cuándo después)._

Cuando digo "amplio", trato de referirme a intervalos de tiempo relativamente grandes.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Tal vez si los comparamos con algunas perífrasis que les sean más o menos _contemporáneas_...:
> Aunque no lo vieras. — Aunque no lo hayas visto. _<—Hipótesis supuesta entre el amplio pasado y el presente ._
> Aunque no lo veas. — Aunque no lo estés viendo. _<—Hipótesis supuesta entre presente y futuro próximo._
> Aunque no lo vieres. — Aunque no lo llegues a ver. _<—Hipótesis supuesta en el futuro amplísimo (entre futuro próximo y quién sabe cuándo después)._
> 
> Cuando digo "amplio", trato de referirme a intervalos de tiempo relativamente grandes.


 
Gracias. Me acabo de dar cuenta de que yo para expresar la última ídea (fututo amplio) utilizaría cualquiera de las dos primeras formas (pasado o presente).

Aunque tuviera/tenga mucho dinero dentro de 20 años nunca me compraría un Ferrari.

Supongo que lo correcto sería decir "aunque tuviere".

¿Se utiliza esa forma verbal cotidianamente en América?


----------



## Milton Sand

Ibermanolo said:


> Gracias. Me acabo de dar cuenta de que yo para expresar la última ídea (fututo amplio) utilizaría cualquiera de las dos primeras formas (pasado o presente).
> 
> Aunque tuviera/tenga mucho dinero dentro de 20 años nunca me compraría un Ferrari.
> 
> Supongo que lo correcto sería decir "aunque tuviere". <—Hace siglos, sí .
> 
> ¿Se utiliza esa forma verbal cotidianamente en América?


¡No, no se usa cotidianamente! A lo sumo, jocosamente. Solemos hacerlo igualito que tú, con más tendencia a usar el presente del subjuntivo para situar la hipótesis/condición en el futuro 'amplio'. Ya en un lenguaje más formal (no legal), preferimos siempre el presente donde antiguamente (u hoy en textos legales) se usaría el futuro.


----------



## golías

Totalmente de acuerdo con *Milton Sand*.

Añadiría, tan sólo, una reflexión sobre cierto deslizamiento de significados, que en parte explica el desuso en que ha caído el futuro de subjuntivo, y en parte aclara que eso no reporta ganancia alguna a la lengua.

Aunque no lo vieras = Aunque no lo hayas visto.ß_ Hipótesis supuesta entre el amplio pasado y el presente._
Aunque no lo vieras _≈ _Es (casi) seguro que vas a verlo; pero, aunque no lo vieras... ß _Hipótesis (casi) imposible en el futuro _(el suceso futuro se considera prácticamente tan Aunque no lo vieras= imposible como que un suceso no acaecido hubiera ocurrido en el pasado: _si la República hubiera ganado la guerra civil española..._).

Aunque no lo veas = Aunque no lo estés viendo. ß_Hipótesis supuesta entre presente y futuro próximo._
Aunque no lo veas ≈ Es (casi) seguro que no lo verás; pero, aunque no lo veas... ß _Hipótesis casi segura en el futuro amplísimo_ (el suceso en el futuro amplísimo se considera Aunque no lo veas =prácticamente tan seguro como si estuviera ocurriendo en el presente o fuera visiblemente a ocurrir en el futuro próximo).

Aunque no lo vieres = Aunque no lo llegues a ver ß _Hipótesis supuesta en el futuro próximo y quién sabe cuándo después_).
Aunque no lo vieres = No hay creencia alguna sobre cuán fácil o difícil es que ocurra el suceso.

En el habla cotidiana y en la mayor parte de los usos literarios, desaparece el futuro de subjuntivo y es sustituido por el presente y el pretérito de subjuntivo, indistintamente. De hecho, no es una diferencia de matiz lo que explica que se utilice uno u otro, a pesar de que sus significados son casi opuestos, sino que una partícula «detona» un tiempo y otra el otro. Así, se dice

*Si*_ no lo *vieras*… _(pero no, en usos de futuro, _*cuando* no lo *vieras*_: compárese _si mañana lloviera nos mojaríamos_ con _cuando mañaña lloviera nos mojaríamos_),

y 

*cuando*_ no lo *veas*… _(pero no _*si* no lo *veas*_).

En cambio, tan correcto es decir *cuando*_ no lo vieres…_ como *si*_ no lo vieres_.

Volviendo al ejemplo de este _hilo_, una lengua que ofrece las alternativas _aunque no lo vieras, aunque no lo veas_ y _aunque no lo vieres_, dispone recursos para que el hablante transmita su creencia en la escasa probabilidad de que algo ocurra, su creencia en lo contrario, así como la «imparcial» ausencia de cualquier creencia al respecto. En cambio, una lengua que sólo dispone de _aunque no lo vieras_ y _aunque no lo veas_, y que las usa indistintamente de su significado, digamos «intrínseco», estando más bien regida la elección de una ú otra por las partículas que respectivamente las «detonan», es una lengua relativamente empobrecida.


----------

